# Yet another... CW mkvi Air Build



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Just wanted to actually introduce myself as I haven't anywhere, but have been providing what I know here and there to everyone. The name is Connor and I'm from the D.C. area.

I purchased a 2012 Jetta on 31 December 2012 and have been loving it. Opted for the diesel as I do a LOT of driving. It's great being back into a VW. Wanted to get an air build together as I see things going through some changes through the next year. I'm going for a space saving build as I never know what could be going in my trunk. Reliability is something else I have in mind so I will not be doing things the cheap way.

Spoke with Andrew a couple times and ended up getting the following:
Accuair eLevel w/ Touchpad
XL fronts
Twist rears 
Dual 444c comps
2x VIAIR 2.5gal tanks

I've just started putting together my side box which will hold all of the electronics, comps and tank. The VU4 will reside below the spare tire. 

I will warn everyone this might indeed be the slowest build ever as I only can spend weekend time on this. Will keep this thread fresh with pics however :thumbup:



*UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES*


*SWAPPED FOR PERFORMANCE FRONTS :laugh:*
*SWAPPED FOR DOUBLE BELLOW REARS :laugh:*
*Complete IRS from mk5 Jetta*

Trunk is torn apart, I have finished my compressor/electronic box. Waiting on some check valves and that should all be done this weekend. Looking for a good method to mount my hidden tank this weekend as well. My plan is to have the management stitched up by 31 March.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

I got my jetta the same day lol go figure


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Hurry up, Connor :laugh:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hurry up, Connor :laugh:


I'm trying, I'm trying - hopefully will have time to take care of my management build this weekend.

Thanks to this guy, I was able get a set of Performance Fronts, new check valves, and all necessary fittings. I'm drooling to get these bad boys on.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Shot you another email with an update on the fronts!


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Shot you another email with an update on the fronts!


Best news all day right there :thumbup:

On a side note, I sure do love this 1-day shipping time :laugh: Goodies from Andrew


New SMC trap and check valve for my buddy Justin
Fittings for Compressor setup
Super dope sticker and some of them fresh air… fresheners...


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)

Andrew & the ORT staff are the bees knees :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

vadubster said:


> Andrew & the ORT staff are the bees knees :thumbup:


Couldn't agree more - nothing but helpful and informative.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> XL fronts *SWAPPED FOR PERFORMANCE FRONTS :laugh:*


front camber lets go :thumbup:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> front camber lets go :thumbup:


I'm trying to source an IRS so I can swap the rears as well lol


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

gay gay gay

:heart:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> I'm trying to source an IRS so I can swap the rears as well lol


seems like this is the only way to go if you want max tucking + camber.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> seems like this is the only way to go if you want max tucking + camber.


Honestly, I just don't want a sleeve style bag - I ain't about that life. Double bellows have my heart :heart:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Honestly, I just don't want a sleeve style bag - I ain't about that life. Double bellows have my heart :heart:


Sleeve bags blow the big one. And theyre bouncy as hell.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> Sleeve bags blow the big one. And theyre bouncy as hell.


Precisely - double bellows just seem worth the expense. I'd like to have them in there to begin rather than pulling out the twists, swapping rear subframe and installing the double bellows.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

connoisseurr said:


> I'm trying to source an IRS so I can swap the rears as well lol


Connor, have you called Ramon @ AutoHaas in New Jersey? Give him a ring 888-897-2781 ask for Ramon and be sure to tell him I sent you. He's a very good friend and long time customer :thumbup::thumbup:

PS: thanks for the good words, glad you like everything :thumbup::beer:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Connor, have you called Ramon @ AutoHaas in New Jersey? Give him a ring 888-897-2781 ask for Ramon and be sure to tell him I sent you. He's a very good friend and long time customer :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> PS: thanks for the good words, glad you like everything :thumbup::beer:


Always coming through with support - this is why I keep coming back :thumbup: Thanks dude


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Just wanted to rebump everything here, had a little change in plans within the past 2 days so here are all the updates: 



XL Fronts and Twist Beams are going back to Andrew 

Performance Fronts and the Airlift Double Bellow rears will be in my possession sometime next week  

I will be trekking up to New Jersey crack of dawn tomorrow to pick up an IRS - Thanks to Andrew, yet again, for hooking it up real big :thumbup: 

 

Couldn't be more satisfied with this entire process, besides the fact that my build is incredibly slow :facepalm: 

Hoping to have my management 90% by Sunday evening, so expect some picture updates over the weekend, y'all.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Just wanted to rebump everything here, had a little change in plans within the past 2 days so here are all the updates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea you dont wanna come to nj...


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> Yea you dont wanna come to nj...


 Ohhhh shiiiit.... you live in Jersey :facepalm:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Picked up this gem today with DJ aka urotrashh - our successful trek to New Jersey was well worth it. Thanks to Ramon at Autohaas and Andrew from ORT for hooking up the connection. Can't wait to get this biyyaatch in (which will be never it seems :banghead


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

trekking thru jersey snow for a subframe 

#dedication


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> trekking thru jersey snow for a subframe
> 
> #dedication


 Pfft... it wasn't THAT bad. Thank god for having a Highlander as a beater - damn tank right there.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Spent a little time today progressing on my management box. I have some more pieces covered however I am waiting on a few more things from Andrew and need to make a Home Depot run for supplies. Top of compressor box will be able to travel up and down from one of the sides using a hinge. Hopefully will spend some time throughout the week making a tank board and begin attaching electronics to this piece. 

Also, I tore apart the left side trunk liner to make more room for all this stuff - picked up a few high flow low power fans from Micro Center to get some airflow through the compressor box. Don't need anything over heating. Fans will be on a timed relay to start when compressors kick on and run a few minutes after power is killed to the compressors by my eLevel ECU. 

Pictarz


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe this is a question someone can answer for me. 

Do the GLI and the Jetta S,SE,SEL,TDI use the same size rear? Looked up a p/n on Bilstein and they've listed the same part number for the above models: 24-178006 

Someone have an answer on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

connoisseurr said:


> Picked up this gem today with DJ aka urotrashh - our successful trek to New Jersey was well worth it. Thanks to Ramon at Autohaas and Andrew from ORT for hooking up the connection. Can't wait to get this biyyaatch in (which will be never it seems :banghead


 Oh hell yeah, Connor! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh hell yeah, Connor! :thumbup::beer:


 Yeah... won't be going in any time soon - probably the weekend before the Shrink meet  (hopefully) 

On another note, I didn't think you meant these were being delivered today. This dude always coming through with the superb packages :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, you didn't? I thought I mentioned it on instagram? :laugh: 

Glad you like them, sir :thumbup::beer:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, you didn't? I thought I mentioned it on instagram? :laugh:
> 
> Glad you like them, sir :thumbup::beer:


 I saw your post - I misperceived it as you guys just sending it out on Tuesday, not actually showing up yesterday :laugh: 

Other than that, I'm blown away with the quality of these things.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking for anyone with a mk6 non-gli knows of an appropriate place to tap for a 12v ignition source? I haven't been able to establish a good answer on where to do this.

Any one out there that can provide some input?


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

i have a 2012 Golf R *WITH KESSY *and i tapped into the 12v source in the trunk. I am pretty sure it is only good for Kessy cars tho


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

sciroccojoe said:


> i have a 2012 Golf R *WITH KESSY *and i tapped into the 12v source in the trunk. I am pretty sure it is only good for Kessy cars tho


Just tapped a cig lighter - will work for what I need for now. Thanks for the info dude!


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Just some updates as I haven't bumped this in a while:



Attempting to get my IRS installed while I'm away next week
Rebuilt tank setup and plan to hang it this afternoon
Management is fully wired minus attaching the main power lead
Snapped a pressure sensor rather easily - Andrew is the man, btw :beer: :beer: :beer:


Open spot on back for Reducer --> Pressure Sensor. Bottom holes for draining tanks










Left port inlet from compressor, right port outlet to VU4










Broken Sensor :facepalm:


----------



## vdubgrl09 (Oct 4, 2012)

:banghead: I need AIRRRRR


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

How are you running your airlines and electrical cables for the sensors outside? I am starting my air build in about a month (when I get home from Afghanistan) and this is something I haven't decided on. I really don't want to have to drill through the body. I read that there is a grommet that leads outside underneath the rear seats on MkIVs (I have a MkV GTI) and I was wondering if you have that on the MkVI, or know if it exists on the MkV.:thumbup:

Cool setup BTW. I like your idea for the fans in the compressor box :beer:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Tomlins_Afro said:


> How are you running your airlines and electrical cables for the sensors outside? I am starting my air build in about a month (when I get home from Afghanistan) and this is something I haven't decided on. I really don't want to have to drill through the body. I read that there is a grommet that leads outside underneath the rear seats on MkIVs (I have a MkV GTI) and I was wondering if you have that on the MkVI, or know if it exists on the MkV.:thumbup:
> 
> Cool setup BTW. I like your idea for the fans in the compressor box :beer:


Why not drill and insert your own grommet?
If you're going to get air to the bags, you'll have to drill somewhere to get them out as well. Grommets or bulkheads can fill those holes and not look terrible, while keeping water out.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Tomlins_Afro said:


> How are you running your airlines and electrical cables for the sensors outside? I am starting my air build in about a month (when I get home from Afghanistan) and this is something I haven't decided on. I really don't want to have to drill through the body. I read that there is a grommet that leads outside underneath the rear seats on MkIVs (I have a MkV GTI) and I was wondering if you have that on the MkVI, or know if it exists on the MkV.:thumbup:
> 
> Cool setup BTW. I like your idea for the fans in the compressor box :beer:





macleanshaun said:


> Why not drill and insert your own grommet?
> If you're going to get air to the bags, you'll have to drill somewhere to get them out as well. Grommets or bulkheads can fill those holes and not look terrible, while keeping water out.


I am drilling and using my own grommets. I wanted to run the line inside my car but honestly realized that it would just be a pain if I ever need to replace it.

Lines will be exiting through the spare tire well. My tire is flipped upside down, leaving room for my manifold (and future gauge system). I created a minor lift for the spare tire to the point that I don't have to create new floor for the trunk.

I will say there is a grommet that is under the rear seats that i'm not quite sure where it goes. My plan was to run through there and then run under the floor trim at the opening of each of the doors.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Make sure you run grommets over bulkheads..grommets dont leak..


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I have holes drilled and filed down to prevent shredding and tearing of grommets. Never have had to use bulkheads before.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

I just see bulkheads as being 2 more connections per line in which to potentially leak. I'd rather grommet and feed line through.

Can't wait to see how this all ends up!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

This thread reminds me of mine, keep up the good work dude! Are you doing your own install?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

macleanshaun said:


> I just see bulkheads as being 2 more connections per line in which to potentially leak. I'd rather grommet and feed line through.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this all ends up!


 My point exactly. Found some good, thick grommets at a local hardware store. Perfect fit for the holes I drilled. Hard rubber surrounding a softer, but more flexible rubber allowing the line to move a little bit.



shankys_14 said:


> This thread reminds me of mine, keep up the good work dude! Are you doing your own install?


 Hahaha I noticed that actually. It's hard to get everything done in a weekend, or two, or three - just kept running into small issues here and there - fine with me though, I am in no hurry to get this done.

Everything is being done myself, with the exception of my rear install - was going to have an issue installing my independent rear so I am having someone install that, with my rear bags and Konis while I'm away in Germany this week.

I will be rebuilding my management when I get home also. Not satisfied with my original plan.










Will also need one of these for all the haters hahaha. :beer: :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Oh cool have you done an air install before


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

shankys_14 said:


> Oh cool have you done an air install before


 Nope - just helped a few friends out - and I've done many suspension installs. Being mechanically inclined helps.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

connoisseurr said:


> Nope - just helped a few friends out - and I've done many suspension installs. Being mechanically inclined helps.


 Got it let me know how it goes, been thinking about doing mine on my own except the sensors and notch.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

shankys_14 said:


> Got it let me know how it goes, been thinking about doing mine on my own except the sensors and notch.


 I will NOT be doing my notch - will see if the guy who's taking care of the IRS for me can do it. Otherwise there are a few places in the area that notch for ~$150.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

connoisseurr said:


> Will also need one of these for all the haters hahaha. :beer: :beer:


 Can you stuff one of these in your luggage for me? :laugh:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Can you stuff one of these in your luggage for me? :laugh:


 2 might be hard to accommodate - ill see what I can do. Might have to ditch a pair of shoes lol.

On a side note, rear IRS is in, rear double bellows are installed with Koni yellows. All that's left is the fronts, sensors all around and new trunk setup.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

whos doing your notch connor? Im looking to get mine done too but both places are kinda far and for want $150-$200


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> 2 might be hard to accommodate - ill see what I can do. Might have to ditch a pair of shoes lol.
> 
> On a side note, rear IRS is in, rear double bellows are installed with Koni yellows. All that's left is the fronts, sensors all around and new trunk setup.


 ****ing A that looks good. Was it hard to do?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> whos doing your notch connor? Im looking to get mine done too but both places are kinda far and for want $150-$200


 Lookin at Factory 55 to do it - otherwise I'm going to see if a local shop guy in sterling can do it.



crispy21 said:


> ****ing A that looks good. Was it hard to do?


 Honestly, I'm glad I didn't do it because there was a lot of work involved with the IRS swap. I have custom upper and lower shock mounts, custom bag mounts, and a modified exhaust. Had the work done while I'm overseas. I'll be tossing the fronts in this weekend.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

connoisseurr said:


> Lookin at Factory 55 to do it - otherwise I'm going to see if a local shop guy in sterling can do it.


 damn, thats where I was looking either there or a place in maryland called the shop autowerx through friends but they want $200. 

Guess Ill keep looking, think the guy in sterling would be willing to do another car?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> damn, thats where I was looking either there or a place in maryland called the shop autowerx through friends but they want $200.
> 
> Guess Ill keep looking, think the guy in sterling would be willing to do another car?


 If he is able, I will share fa sho.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Everything is in - not 100% as of yet. Having some clunking related to the common over extension of the sway bar situation. Increasing length of threaded body on each strut to try and fix this. New wheels/smaller tires could possible fix this. 

Still to do: 



Spin threaded bodies down to give more lift 

Adjust rear Koni Yellow dampening 

Frame notch 

Finish new trunk build (will carpet eventually) 

Install front eLevel Sensors (new IRS had factory sensor spots) 

Moar photos 

 

So much to do, so little time to do it all. Having food poisoning the past few days doesn't help :beer:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Heres what I have so far:



Notched frame
Rear eLevel sensors installed
Adjusted front threaded bodies to give more lift


Still waiting on time to work out the front sensors. All wires have ben ran to each corner (I unpinned the factory eLevel sensor plug and will repin once I run wires to eLevel sensor.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

The next thing I need to figure out is getting lower in the rear...

Anyone with the new double bellow rears have any pointers on what I can do to get my rears down some more?


----------



## CJetta821 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Prepping to install my eLevel sensors. Took them apart so I can run them through the body if the car to each corner. Took a few pics last night. Can expand on how to do this if needed.

Remove the red cap on each connector



















Used a safety pin to lift a locking tab above each pin on the inside of the connector. You'll need to slightly pull on the wires as you're lifting the locking tab with the safety pin











Slowly pull the wires out


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

NotoriousWithaG said:


> damn, thats where I was looking either there or a place in maryland called the shop autowerx through friends but they want $200.
> 
> Guess Ill keep looking, think the guy in sterling would be willing to do another car?


Alex - I had most of my work done by them and I can assure you won't be disappointed. I was charged $150 for my notch with the swaybar kept in. Jake (owner) also pulled a lot of strings for me when I was going through some bad luck with faulty tanks and an unfortunate towing situation that costed me 2 e-Level sensors. They're not in it for the money. As someone who was absolutely new to air suspension and uncomfortable with doing my own install, they have made my life SO much easier. Some of the nicest and most down to earth people I have met. Worth driving 50 minutes out of my way to make sure things are done right. :thumbup:

No intentions to thread jack Connor. :beer:


----------

